# Navarre Snorkel reef + more nearshore reefs?



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I heard at the Navarre Run For the Reef event last weekend that they had secured the permits needed and received the Corp of Engineers approval for the snorkeling reef off Navarre beach. It was not mentioned at the run, but it was my understanding that the Corp approving this project would likely result in a nearshore area larger than the proposed snorkel reef site being approved for the deployment of reefs. This would allow for the depolyment of public or privately funded nearshore fishing reefs in the approved area (a little further offshore than the snorkeling reefs). Previously there was not an approved nearshore area which is why all of our Navarre Pier rubble ended up being hauled down the beach to Pensacola for deployment. Does anyone know if this information is accurate? If so, does anyone know the size / placement of the approved area? It sure would be nice to get some kayak assessible reefs in the Navarre area.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

The snorkeling and diving reef areas are small and only for deployment of the reefs specified in the permit. Permits are not issued yet but the conditions are being written and they should be in the county's hands very soon. The snorkeling and diving reef deployments in the gulf and the sound should follow within 100 days of permitting (hopefully by the end of the year or early January). 

I would also like to see a near shore reef permit for fishing reefs similar to the newer one near the 3 barges. It would not need to be as large - probably 1.5 mile by .75 mile would be plenty large enough. It could begin about 1.5 miles out in about 60' and would reach up to 75' probably at 2.25 miles off shore. That would be a good thing to lobby the county to apply for after the snorkeling reefs are put in. Filling up the snorkeling reef permit area demonstrates that the permitted areas are being used - which helps gain favor for additional permit areas. It's probably a 2 year process to get them permitted but if you don't start you never finish.


----------

